# Rehoming fee?



## Snapper925 (Apr 29, 2012)

I may be rehoming my snapping turtle soon, I really like him but am worried about future housing and he is starting to get very aggressive,
I was wondering what your thoughts were on what a reasonable fee would be?
He is appx 4 inches long


----------



## tyrs4u (Apr 29, 2012)

He's aggressive to you? Or other Turtle/Tortoises?


----------



## Snapper925 (Apr 29, 2012)

Haha me, if I even reach in front of the tank he is biting the glass 

I like him A LOT I'm just worried about when he is full size,


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 29, 2012)

Re-homing fee would depend on what part of the country you are in,The area where I live they are very common and have no cash value to speak of.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 29, 2012)

Personally I am against the term "re homing" either sell it or give it away. The previous statement was not meant to be harsh sorry if it sounded that way.


----------



## Snapper925 (Apr 29, 2012)

They are common in the wild,
I bought it from a reptile shop from the owner I know, as being sold in other pet stores, I have never seen them


----------



## oscar (Apr 29, 2012)

Do you handle him often? I have had many snappers over the years, and the ones that I handled more seemed to bee less snippy. tho I never trust
a snapper even if it acts more docile than others. One of there downfalls is they get big and it doesn't take that many years for them get big Unfortunately in our area they are so
common that the only people that I have met that would want a common snapper would be one that is big enough to eat.


----------



## Snapper925 (Apr 29, 2012)

oscar said:


> Do you handle him often? I have had many snappers over the years, and the ones that I handled more seemed to bee less snippy. tho I never trust
> a snapper even if it acts more docile than others. One of there downfalls is they get big and it doesn't take that many years for them get big Unfortunately in our area they are so
> common that the only people that I have met that would want a common snapper would be one that is big enough to eat.



That is completely true them wanting big ones to eat! All the time fishing I see it happen


----------



## lisa127 (Apr 30, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Personally I am against the term "re homing" either sell it or give it away. The previous statement was not meant to be harsh sorry if it sounded that way.



why??


----------



## Kerryann (Apr 30, 2012)

lisa127 said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I am against the term "re homing" either sell it or give it away. The previous statement was not meant to be harsh sorry if it sounded that way.
> ...



I am not speaking for him but in my mind if I ever had to have any of my animals rehomed, aka taken in by strangers, I would be so much more worried about them finding a good home than making or being reimbursed money. 
Both of my tortoises were being rehomed because their owners couldn't take care of them. My Russian's owner wanted a rehoming fee. We declined to pay the fee from the initial contact and she decided that having Betty in a good home was more important than money. My marginated was given to us after the previous owner saw the enclosure and got to see how we live and treat our animals.
I am not against people doing whatever they want, but I am against the idea of me paying a fee to provide a very loving home to an animal in need of one.


----------



## GBtortoises (Apr 30, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Personally I am against the term "re homing" either sell it or give it away.


DITTO! If there is a "rehoming fee" doesn't that mean that it's *for sale*?


----------



## DesertGrandma (Apr 30, 2012)

GBtortoises said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I am against the term "re homing" either sell it or give it away.
> ...



I agree. It is the term "rehoming." To me that means there is no cost. Otherwise, it is for sale.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 30, 2012)

I agree with Captain Awesome and GBTortoises. I think the term came about because on Craig's list you aren't supposed to "sell" animals. So to get around the selling aspect, people started to call it a re-homing fee.

If I gave away a California Desert tortoise and asked for a "re-homing" fee, I would get my fanny in BIG trouble. 

If you are asking for $$$ for your turtle or tortoise, you are selling it.

Sorry to get off topic. I really doubt anyone would pay for a snapping turtle unless it was in a state where they are illegal to own.


----------



## lisa127 (Apr 30, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> lisa127 said:
> 
> 
> > dmmj said:
> ...



If you have ever worked in animal rescue of any kind, you would probably think differently. I worked in dog rescue for years. And in dog rescue, it certainly is rehoming with an adoption fee (not selling!). Dogs that are given away for free often end up in very bad circumstances. And people who have bad intentions can fool you, trust me. They will tell you what you want to hear and even bring children along with them so they seem like a loving family. Someone looking for free dogs who has bad intentions is not going to pay an adoption fee for a dog they are going to use and abuse. There is absolutely nothing wrong with asking an adoption fee. It does NOT mean a person cares more about money than the animal. And if someone insists on giving away an animal for free, they absolutely must call references and the persons veterinarian to verify credibility. Just because you wanted an animal for free and had good intentions does not mean that is always the case. I always encourage people to ask for an adoption fee for the sake of the animal. If asking for money for the person rehoming is bothersome you can always request that the money is given to an animal welfare agency instead.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 30, 2012)

Re homing, adoption fee, it is all the same IMHO just call it it what it is you are selling it, playing semantics like that is wrong. And believe me I am not against selling animal but call a spade a spade, and yes craigslist did have a lot to do with it. I call it playing lawyer ball, can't sell ok re homing, fee adoption fee sure it makes people feel better . Like in california the state passed a law saying tax increases had to be voted on by the people, so the legislature started calling them fees, it is all just wrong. Sorry rant over now.

I am also sorry snapper for going OT.


----------



## lisa127 (Apr 30, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Re homing, adoption fee, it is all the same IMHO just call it it what it is you are selling it, playing semantics like that is wrong. And believe me I am not against selling animal but call a spade a spade, and yes craigslist did have a lot to do with it. I call it playing lawyer ball, can't sell ok re homing, fee adoption fee sure it makes people feel better . Like in california the state passed a law saying tax increases had to be voted on by the people, so the legislature started calling them fees, it is all just wrong. Sorry rant over now.
> 
> I am also sorry snapper for going OT.





In your opinion. In my opinion selling means asking a price for something with the intention of making a profit. That is selling. Adopting an animal and paying an adoption fee is different altogether. Asking an adoption fee does not mean you are looking to make a profit. In fact in rescue, even with an adoption fee you have usually spent more on that animal than the adoption fee so there is not profit.

If God forbid I ever had to rehome one of my dogs, like hell would I say I was selling her/him. My dogs are living feeling beings who I love and respect too much to say I'm selling my dog. When a couple pays to adopt a human child, we don't call it selling.

Personally, I would never inquire on an animal for adoption and then inform the person I will not pay the adoption fee. I think that is rude.


----------



## Kerryann (Apr 30, 2012)

lisa127 said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > Re homing, adoption fee, it is all the same IMHO just call it it what it is you are selling it, playing semantics like that is wrong. And believe me I am not against selling animal but call a spade a spade, and yes craigslist did have a lot to do with it. I call it playing lawyer ball, can't sell ok re homing, fee adoption fee sure it makes people feel better . Like in california the state passed a law saying tax increases had to be voted on by the people, so the legislature started calling them fees, it is all just wrong. Sorry rant over now.
> ...





We were honest and said up front in our first email that we were looking to adopt and had a good home but do not pay for rescues unless it was to an organization like Michigan Humane Society. If putting that offer out to give an animal a home is rude then guilty as charged. 
If the rehoming fee would go to a good cause like MHS or ASPCA, then I would gladly pay to help other animals be rescued. I have been guilty in the past of purchasing animals but we have vowed to not do that again. 
Again, like I said before people should do what they want since I respect their opinions.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 30, 2012)

Well I guess you never met most tortoise rescues, and I know a lot of dog rescues who do the same, charge large fees. But what ever I never said you had to believe my opinion,it is an opinion nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Kerryann (Apr 30, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Well I guess you never met most tortoise rescues, and I know a lot of dog rescues who do the same, charge large fees. But what ever I never said you had to believe my opinion,it is an opinion nothing more nothing less.



I never thought you or anyone said I had to agree or believe. I am nt being argumentative, just explain my point of view, I swear. 

I would gladly pay to an organization that does rescues because my money would go to hopefully rescue more animals.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 30, 2012)

Actually I was referring to lisa127's comments about opinions not you, sorry.


----------



## Snapper925 (Apr 30, 2012)

Didn't mean for this post to get off topic,
My reason for asking for money is so he doesn't turn into turtle soup when he is bigger, not for a profit


----------



## dmmj (Apr 30, 2012)

I don't think anyone thinks that, I am just saying personally I don't like the term re homing fee, but it is your aniaml so you are free to do as you wish.


----------



## Baoh (May 1, 2012)

lisa127 said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > Re homing, adoption fee, it is all the same IMHO just call it it what it is you are selling it, playing semantics like that is wrong. And believe me I am not against selling animal but call a spade a spade, and yes craigslist did have a lot to do with it. I call it playing lawyer ball, can't sell ok re homing, fee adoption fee sure it makes people feel better . Like in california the state passed a law saying tax increases had to be voted on by the people, so the legislature started calling them fees, it is all just wrong. Sorry rant over now.
> ...





Irrelevant to the definition. Selling at a loss is selling. Selling with a net profit is selling.


----------



## Kerryann (May 1, 2012)

Snapper925 said:


> Didn't mean for this post to get off topic,
> My reason for asking for money is so he doesn't turn into turtle soup when he is bigger, not for a profit



I would be worried about that too


----------

